# Tivo stream on different subnet than iPad



## Ocresident (Aug 18, 2015)

Is there any way to have an iPad on a 192.168.86.X subnet stream a show from a Tivo on a 192.168.1.X subnet without having the restrictions associated with out of home streaming? From what I can observe, I lose the following functionality when out of home:

1) No ability to use the remote control on the app
2) Slower download transfer speeds due to internet overhead
3) Some content will only let me watch on my iPad if I download completely first and then delete the show off the Tivo.

Ideally I would like to have all of my wireless devices on Google Wifi using 192.168.86.X and the Tivos and stream on 192.168.1.X with Frontier FiOS. Is it possible to either set up a static route or do something with port forwarding such that I can get the iPad to think it's really on my home network even though it has a different subnet? They are physically connected over the same wire, but the different subnet is treated as if it's a completely different network.


----------



## ericdkirk (Oct 9, 2014)

I guess you could try expanding the subnet mask to 255.255.0.0 but if you are running thought 2 different routers it might still hate you. Your best bet is dissabling DHCP on the 192.168.86.0 box (assuming the 192.168.1.0 box is feeding it) and having it just be a wifi point with no NAT, but that could be difficult if you are not router savy.


----------



## Ocresident (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I was able to solve the problem by having Frontier reprovision my ONT from coax to Cat 5, so that I could remove the Frontier router from the network and get everything back into one subnet.


----------



## AnnapolisGuy (Feb 14, 2007)

If you have any details on what they told you to do that would be fantastic. I’m running the same thing GW on one subnet, Fios on the other. Noticed the Tivo issues you described last night. I can live with this by simply switching to the Fios WiFi if needed, but going to GW 100% would be optimum. Thanks.


----------

